

Python Course in Bioinformatics - markerdmann
http://www.pasteur.fr/recherche/unites/sis/formation/python/

======
cloudkj
Looks nifty, but the course appears to require quite an extensive biology
background and is targeted at biologists. What I'd love to see is a
"Bioinformatics Course in Python".

~~~
hugobastien
Great if you happen to already have a biology degree and know Python to boot!
This might just rekindle my old interest in biology.

------
jbm
My first B.Sc will come in handy for the second time in my life. :/

